# I would like to see your control panels



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I never have paid to much attention to them, but they always looked neat. Now, I'm thinking about adding one, and would like to see yours along with tips on your construction and wiring. Mine would be for dc op. Thanks.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj_GGW0_nXw

+ see my sig


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine's pretty basic...Atlas components, simple, reliable and practically free at most swap meets. I have a track plan to the right to correspond to each turnout and block...


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

tankist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj_GGW0_nXw
> 
> + see my sig


Excellent job, thanks for showing.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tankist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj_GGW0_nXw
> 
> + see my sig


Nice work, Anton...:thumbsup: Couldn't I do a similar thing without changing my turnouts?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Shay, of course, why not. even if you want to stick with atlas buttons (which i don't like at all) you could package everything much neater in similar enclosure if it is a concern of yours. building the box was the easiest part actually (although square holes will require more effort). 

IMO - proper CDU, neat buttons and active indication of position is the way to go however


----------

